# Ahterton Motorbike Coaster Brake



## Beemer (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello,
     Just learned about this site and joined right away!   

    I'm looking for an Atherton Motorbike model coaster brake.  They seem to be few and far between.  Anyone have one for sale or leads on where I might find one?   A parts list showing the internals would also be helpful.  I'm collecting parts for a 1916 or so Dayton Motor Bicycle.

Many thanks, Beemer


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 31, 2013)

There are two  garden variety Atherton coaster brakes on eBay now-
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...+brake&_nkw=atherton+brake&_sacat=0&_from=R40
Do you have a picture or some more details on what you are looking for?


----------



## Beemer (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks, yes I did notice the two Athertons on ebay.  The motorbike brake is distinguished by one end outside of the spoke rings being longer than the other.  Otherwise, it appears to be identical to the coasters you saw on ebay.  The motorbike arm is not tapered, but is straight--the same width its entire length.  It is marked with the Atherton script as well the words "MOTORBIKE BRAKE" in small block letters.    Unfortunately, I have no pictures of either part.  The only ones I have seen are in xerox copies of images in a catalog.


----------

